# Hunting light Review



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Well my little light came and it is smaller than i thought it would be, but what a little cracker for £3.99 im made up, it has a good narrow beam on zoom,
it is water proof, its beam is that good i will be using it tonight on rabbits with the air rifle, it should light them up at 40yards,
all in all im made up with it, cheers jeff


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

could i have a link please?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

mckee said:


> could i have a link please?


here you go

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160662866452?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice light Shot in the foot, aspheric lenses make for some excellent throwers.

Hopefully my new hunting light will be waiting for me when I get home next week.

I have owned several Ultrafire lights now and rate them very highly. Especially the ease of modding when the mood takes me.

_EDIT: Make sure you get the genuine ones though, there are a lot of cheap knock offs made with some seriously inferior machining and parts_

*Ultrafire UF-T60*
http://www.ultrafire.net/showproducts.asp?id=198
UltraFire UF-T60 CREE T6 XML
CREE T6 XML 1300lm White LED
1300 Lumens (Manufacturer rated)
Emitter Color: White
Smooth Reflector
Tailcap Switch
Model: High , Mid, Low
 3 mode Change
Lens:Coated Glass Lens
Type III hard-anodized finish
Battery Configurations:UltraFire 18650 x 2
175 mm(L) x 63mm (Diameter) Head
Steel Head Ring and bottom


----------

